# Six Mile report 12/10



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Ice thickness is varying from open spots in some bays to 5 inches. Be extremely careful venturing out on the ice, use the buddy system, have picks around your neck and a life jacket is not a stupid idea if you must fish on thin ice.

Walleye activity is good to excellent in the Velva Bay area and by the east end cabin site area. Also Nelson bay is good. Fish in 17 to 21 feet of water. Use Genz Worms, Lunar Grubs or Neon Lites tipped with minnows.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

